# 2012 RIFF WRATH Jams



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi folks........thought it about time to announce this years Jams..........June 23 and Sept. 8.........please mark your calendars.........host site is a pastoral setting near Elora Ontario............there are no age or skill requirements..........come to play or just to meet &amp; greet..........have a few instrument and amps available if needed...........jam hall is 600 sq ft attached to a 600 sq ft open workshop.........survival food supplied in late afternoon and evening as supplies last.........BYOB..........love to see ya...........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

man.....i really wish.............there was events like this............... in Edmonton............you guys out east...............have all the fun..........


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking forward to it this year.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I may actually get there this year! We shall see...The Missus is due the first week of July so we'll have to wait and see...

~Andrew


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Yay! I'm in......if you haven't been out to one of these yet, make the trip. Always a great time.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey sidewinder...........build it and they may come........cheers, Gerry


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

If I start walking now I should be able to make the second one for sure!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

washburned said:


> If I start walking now I should be able to make the second one for sure!


I can give you a ride from Toronto, if that helps.

Looking forward to seeing you at the jam.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Just a friendly BUMP..........getting closer every day..........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Gerry,

Please disregard the e mail I sent fifteen seconds ago.:rockon2:


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm gonna try to get there this year!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

:sSig_cool2:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

another annoying bump...........but hay, as in horses,.............mark your calender...........love too see you...........coming up soon..........June 23rd............chow for now........cheers, Gerry


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bump for Gerry and the famous Riff Wrath jams.

I hope to be there in the late afternoon/evening Gerry. 
I am also hoping that starjag (GC forum member) will be coming to the jam with me.

Steve (drummer) is trying to change his shift at work so that he will be able to attend. Doesn't look promising for him so far.

The last time I spoke to hamstrung (Dan), he was planning on attending. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

two more weeks. 

I'll be bringing my new toys. 
oh .. my throat's kinda shot. 
I hope someone's up to singing?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

See you Saturday.........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll be packing an air mattress in the back of my truck this time.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Have a fun time you guys!


----------

